# Garage/unit wanted!



## ksg10 (Aug 29, 2010)

Right, since I don't know how to change thread titles, I'll start a new one.

Would anybody in the Mid Glamorgan or surrounding areas be willing to rent their garage/unit for a day, maybe two so I can get some basic correction and protection done on my car? 

Like I say, rented not lent out, so you'll be paid 

Any help is much appreciated.
Cheers.


----------

